# como conectarse a una red wifi desde consola

## deniawor

como conectarse a red wireless desde la consola, y poder conectarse sin tener ningun programa grafico

----------

## AnFe

Suponiendo que tu interfaz es wlan0:

- Para buscar redes:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

- Para conectarte a alguna red:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "Nombre_de_la_red" enc "s:Contraseña_ASCII"
```

- Por último, si la red tiene dhcp:

```
dhclient wlan0
```

- Si no tiene dhcp:

```
ifconfig wlan0 inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```

Tienes que sustituir las x por la IP que quieras, la máscara y la puerta de enlace.

Un saludoLast edited by AnFe on Mon Jun 21, 2010 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

Creo que al usuario anterior le falto el proceso de emparejamiento entre AP y dispositivo inalambrico, en mi ejemplo mi dispositivo inalambrico es wlan0.

Conectandose a un AP con encriptacion WEP. Muy recomendable para WEP.

```
shell# iwconfig wlan0 essid NOMBRE_AP key CLAVE_WEP
```

Conectarte a un AP con encriptacion WPA. Esto ya seria para automatizar y armar tu propia BD de APs y asi se conecte al disponible.

```
shell# wpa_passphrase NOMBRE_AP CLAVE_WPA >> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

shell# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf &
```

Obtener IP Manualmente. Por si prefiere IP estatica.

```
shell# ifconfig wlan0 IP netmask MASK up

shell# route add -net default gw IP_GW eth0

shell# echo "nameserver IP_GW" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

Obtener IP Dinamica. Tipico, usando DHCP.

```
shell# dhcpcd wlan0
```

Es importante recalcar y denotar que cuando se configura una ip fija para nuestro dispositivo de red (ethernet o wlan) es necesario especificar el nombre del servidor que resolvera nuestras paginas dentro del archivo /etc/resolv.conf, ya que es muy tipico que despues de configurar la IP Fija muchos usuarios digan No tegno internet y la razon es por eso. En IPs Dinamicas el DHCP (dhcpcd) se encarga de escribir el nombre del servidor que resolverla las paginas en resolv.conf por defecto.

Saludos !

----------

